
Links Opening In The Same Window Is Crap - oscar-the-horse
http://www.horsesaysinternet.com/web-medium/links-opening-in-the-same-window-is-crap/
======
noonespecial
I'd say rather that they both have their place. There are 2 idioms at play.
"What's next" and "what else". "What's next" -> opens in same window. "What
else" -> opens new tab.

Lucky we have both. Use target=_blank when appropriate. Making _everything_
open a new tab would be as big a nuisance as nothing. In the end, its a style
thing; a personal matter of taste.

~~~
oscar-the-horse
i disagree, noonespecia. "what's next" is linear. that's called a book, not
the web, imo.

